# Looking into buying the Screen6 package from Auralex



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with this product by chance? I am about to make the call and put it on order, but just wanted to get an idea if anyone has heard credible things about this sort of free-air space coupler. Rather than installing these in the air, am I just throwing my money in the air instead? I am mounting it above my theater seating. It looks quite simple, but I wouldn't even know where to start to build a set. :scratch:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What is it you're trying to accomplish? Normally, for things overhead, it's absorbtion to tame vertically based resonances.

Bryan


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

It was a suggestion I received from the Auralex room analysis when I purchased my HT panels. From what I have read it adds to the feeling of a larger spacious room. 

I had never come across them before. Just curious if it was worthwhile.


----------

